
A game of developer ecosystem: why mobile developers will be pissed off - droider
https://medium.com/@drinfo/a-game-of-developer-ecosystem-why-mobile-developers-will-be-pissed-off-9aa854cafc9a
======
n-gauge
If, like what happened a few months back when Spectre / Meltown was out lots
of web based game engines 'broke' for a few weeks.

With other dev languages you chose the runtime and wait out the 'bad'
versions. With browser based games you cannot do that and so are at the mercy
of the engineers fix.

